# Farecla G3 Clay Mitt



## Templar

Just ordered online a Farecla G3 clay mitt and wondered if anyone on here has tried it yet ?

It's received good feedback on the detailing sites for its effectiveness and ease of use and it can be reused several times, also due to its size should cover bigger body panels like bonnets a lot quicker (horizontal panels tend to get affected more easily by their very nature of their position). 
This product I believe could give more confidence to members who would like to clay bar their car but feel a little uneasy about the experience and concerned about marring their paintwork by possible misuse.

Anyways once I receive the clay mitt and have had chance to try it out I'll report back my findings if members would like to know ?

Here's a link to the product but there's plenty of information on the tinterweb for those interested. .

http://www.g3pro.com/new-g3-body-prep-clay-mitt/


----------



## cheechy

Have one but not got round to using it yet!


----------



## darylbenfield

The way forward in my opinion. Saves me so much time.


----------



## Templar

darylbenfield said:


> The way forward in my opinion. Saves me so much time.


Good to hear..

What technique have you found to be the most effective with this mitt ?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I got the same one from halfords (put my claybar in the bin after I used it) u found it better just doing a couple of sweeps with it on the panels rather than rubbing it on the panels as it could micro mar the panel wasn't a problem as I was finishing off with my da and some 3m blue top but if your not don't rub to hard


----------



## aquazi

I tend to clay once a year... Usually i wash the car, rinse then wash it again with a DI vessel and clay directly on top while wet.... Not done the TT yet but i know it has lots of tar spots on the wings which need removing!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield

Templar said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way forward in my opinion. Saves me so much time.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear..
> 
> What technique have you found to be the most effective with this mitt ?
Click to expand...

Full wash first, rinse, then this with a bucket of shampoo and go around the car again dunking after every half panel. Rinse then dry - bosh!


----------



## Templar

I was wondering how often was best to dunk the mitt. Suppose it can depend on how rough the panel is too. Is the clay side of the mitt a kind of rubber and it releases the dirt off when dunked in the soapy water ? Is a strong solution of shampoo recommend ?


----------



## darylbenfield

Trick is to keep it seriously lubed up. So a good mix of shampoo and good dunk in the bucket is what's required to cleaning it.


----------



## Templar

Cheers for that :wink:


----------



## hepton

I've done mine twice with one of these ,so easy to use ,good results too.
I used a strong mix of shampoo and water in a spray bottle with it ,to keep it lubed works a treat


----------



## m-a-r-k

I've always used an old spray bottle with shampoo solution when using a clay bar. I've just bought one of these mitts and was going to do the same until darylbenfield above mentioned using a bucket of shampoo - of course, so simple and less effort!


----------



## Atom1

I too use one of these mitts, they save a lot of time and do a great job.

When claying, I will use a bucket of clean water with car shampoo, extremely bubbly. I hose the car down after wash and allow water to stand on top as extra lubrication. Dip the mitt in the bucket and get as much suds on as I can, clay each panel one at a time moving the mitt in straight lines and applying very little to no pressure.

I have found this to be the safest, most effective and time consuming technique for me.

From unfortunate previous experience and inexperience, upon using a medium clay bar and not enough librication (a few spritz from a clay lube/detailing spray) on brand new black paint work, I marred the poor thing to death on its first wash and it looked absolutely horrendous in the sun, never again!


----------



## Templar

Sounds like a good product and glad I've purchased one...nice to hear your feedback and thoughts.


----------



## pierremellows

Iv'e been using one of these on my A4 daily. 
I really like it but for me it doesn't completely replace a clay bar. I use the Bilt-Hamber one. I use my clay bar for getting right up to trim edges etc and also use old ones for wheels etc. 
Hope you enjoy yours. It certainly does speed things up!!


----------



## Graham'sTT

"I've been using one of these on my A4 daily."
You clean your car every day?


----------



## darylbenfield

I'm sure he means daily driver...


----------



## Graham'sTT

Silly me


----------



## arpuc

On my second one of these. It gives a fantastic finish and is simple to use. I use a spray bottle and give the paint and the mitt a coat and rinse each panel off as I go around.


----------



## triplefan

I'm looking forward to using mine, just wish I had the time


----------



## pierremellows

Graham'sTT said:


> "I've been using one of these on my A4 daily."
> You clean your car every day?


HAHA.
I read it back and it does sound like that. I have an A4 as a daily driver 
There would be no paint left otherwise!


----------



## Templar

Wel I tried out the clay mitt for the first time this Sunday just gone and have to say it was a pleasure to use with great results. Really surprised how quick it did it's job to the point where I wondered if it was really working.
After a good wash and hose down I filled another bucket of clean water and strong car wash solution and also loaded the mitt with undiluted car shampoo just to make doubley sure of minimal drag on the paint..copiously wetting the paint while working it, no problems at all. 
The mitt even removed the tiny tar spots from the doors and rear bumper along with other embedded grim. 
Main tip I can suggest is to keep the mitt and paint work wet and lubed up and you'll breeze through it.

Can I recommend it...definitely


----------



## aquazi

Great to hear... May give one a go then... As planned to do my annual clay in the upcoming weekends and as its bigger will prob save me time.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

I think bodyshops have been keeping this little secret to themselves for too long :wink:


----------



## blz-8027

Brilliant bit of kit ,well worth the money

Snow foamed the car ,washed it ,snow-foam again ,and went all round the car with the mit ,whilst the snow foam was still on it
washed it again


----------



## richardc-s

I used the mitt at the weekend and like everyone else has said, it's very easy to use and is much quicker than a traditional clay bar!

I washed the car first, then used tar remover to get rid of the worst of the tar. After rinsing the tar remover off I then clayed the car using shampoo as a lube. Once rinsed off the paintwork was lovely and smooth ready for polishing 

If anyone's in two minds about getting a clay mitt then you should just crack on and do it, you won't regret it!


----------



## Hunterdubber

I'm sold 

Got to order one now 8)


----------



## Hunterdubber

So it's not necessary to buy the 2 part kit where you get the detailing spray / lube included

Are you saying you may as well just use plenty of shampoo as an alternative to paying extra for the spray


----------



## Templar

Did just fine without the lube tbh, just plenty of rich soapy car wash solution but you might prefer the lube...personal choice mate but I'd save your money.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Yes I just use car shampoo in the a bucket of water as said make sure you keep it nice and wet


----------



## Templar

blackpoolfc said:


> Yes I just use car shampoo in the a bucket of water as said make sure you keep it nice and wet


Ain't that the case with most things.... :lol:


----------



## Hunterdubber

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the advice 8)


----------



## Cloud

Only ever used a clay bar and love the results, never tried a mitt. I have extremely small hands and have to buy children's age 7-10 gloves so not sure how I'd manage with one. I can't use a microfibre polishing mit very well as I can't keep it on my hand! :x

Any more 'little women', who don't have hands like shovels, on here tried a clay mitt?


----------



## Templar

You'll be fine trust me, it's quite tight once your hands in....doesn't go all saggy like a woolly wash mitt :wink:


----------



## Cloud

Templar said:


> You'll be fine trust me, it's quite tight once your hands in....doesn't go all saggy like a woolly wash mitt :wink:


Bring yours to Cleveleys, I'll try it on!!


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Do you want me to bring mine on Sunday ?


----------



## Cloud

blackpoolfc said:


> Do you want me to bring mine on Sunday ?


Now there's an offer I can't refuse! I can have a good look at it, thanks Kurt.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

OK I'll throw it in the boot


----------



## Templar

blackpoolfc said:


> OK I'll throw it in the boot


Haha :lol: try not to get any bits on it while it's rattling around in the boot.


----------



## Templar

Cloud said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to bring mine on Sunday ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's an offer I can't refuse! I can have a good look at it, thanks Kurt.
Click to expand...

Now being as one size is supposed to fit all you won't need to see mine then..?


----------



## Cloud

Templar said:


> Now being as one size is supposed to fit all you won't need to see mine then..?


It's the best offer I've had all week, but I suppose not, unless you want me to see it!


----------



## Templar

Don't suppose it'll hurt to have a look and a feel just to make sure


----------



## Cloud

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar

Only used mine once and I don't know how many times Kurt has used his but we can compare and see if they slacken up the more they're used...how's that sound ?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I always put mine in a bag to stop any muck getting on it


----------



## Cloud

Templar said:


> Only used mine once and I don't know how many times Kurt has used his but we can compare and see if they slacken up the more they're used...how's that sound ?


Nooooooooo!!!


----------



## Templar

blackpoolfc said:


> I always put mine in a bag to stop any muck getting on it


Only just seen this post...haha


----------

